# My solution to the boots+babywearing dilemma



## kvan (Nov 10, 2004)

After discovering over the last few winters that traditional rain and snow boots DO NOT stay on ds while I am wearing him, and that even if they do stay on, they are heavy and uncomfortable for him (and me, as they bonk repeatedly into my hips), I have found three great, not expensive, options.

Go ahead and bump this thread along if it gets buried. I have no connection with any of these companies.

WAHM-developed winter boots for babies and young toddlers:
http://stonz.ca/

Overboots that are waterproof, easy to put on, and have great, flexible traction. Have your toddler/preschooler wear them over just slippers and a good pair of winter socks!

http://www.overshoe.com/recreational...tail.php?s=VIY

Same thing with these overshoes. They are all natural rubber, as flexible as you can get, great for walking and running, wear over slippers and socks! and cheap!
http://www.tingleyrubber.com/frame.h...ecreation.html

Slippers like these, with the overshoes, work great!
http://www.garnethill.com/jump.jsp?i...roductID=12756


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

yes, we use something like Stonz from M.E.C. and they are great!


----------



## kvan (Nov 10, 2004)

found these on sale today too, for little guys...

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4...-Toddlers.html

What's M.E.C.?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kvan* 
What's M.E.C.?

Mountain Equipment Co-Op http://www.mec.ca/splash.jsp

They don't seem to carry anything Stonz-like online this year, so I am ordering Stonz directly from the company.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by ***guest*** 
yes, we use something like Stonz from M.E.C. and they are great!

Yes, we just got some of these booties from MEC for xmas and they are fabulous!

Also molehill mtn makes a rockin' little snow bootie. one big advantage is these kinds of booties go on over soft shoes, so there's no in/out of shoes to go out.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

MEC got them in late this year, they still didn't have any in mid November when I bought some Stonz. I think I finally saw them sometime in December.


----------

